# Midbass Gains vs. Horn Gains



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

So my amplifier gains have been set using an oscilloscope and attenuated tones.

Horns & Midbass were set with a -5dB overlap.
Subs set with -10dB overlap.



Obviously the horns are way more efficient than the midbass, and as a result I have them dialed back quite a bit inside the DSP. They are about -8dB on the DSP levels, plus the peaks are EQ'd down.


My midbass are playing as clean as can be, and I have been thinking about maybe increasing the gains on the amps for them. The thinking being that I could bring the midbass up and then not need to dial down the horns as much in the DSP.

Do you think it would be alright to use a -10dB overlap tone to set the midbass gains, and leave the horns at the current setting done with -5dB overlap?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

If at full volume you are not experiencing distortion with any type of music I would say yes you can.


----------

